# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  3rd Seattle Metro Reptile Expo - April 28th

## NWReptileExpos

*3rd Seattle Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, April 28th, 2012
Renton Community Center
1715 Maple Valley Hwy.
Renton, WA 98057
10 am to 5 pm


14th Portland Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, August 18th, 2012
Holiday Inn Conference Center 
25425 SW 95th Ave.
Wilsonville, OR 97070
10 am to 4 pm*


NWReptileExpos.com

----------


## cmack91

im gonna make it to seattle if i can

----------


## Sama

I'll be there. Anyone from Salem, Oregon area coming and willing to pick up a few mice/asfs for me? Please? :Please:

----------


## Wapadi

Can't wait to see what the shows look like on this side of the states!!  I am so spoiled and used to being an hour away from the Daytona show...sigh

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Wish I could make it to the Renton show, but I work every weekend  :Sad:  Gonna try and make the show at Seattle Center later this summer

----------


## RestlessRobie

I will be there with the wife and kids in tow. The sone and I are working the PNWHS booth first thing in the morning we are putting together and poster board for  PB care stop by and check it out  :Smile:

----------


## Simple Man

I'll be there wandering around on Saturday.

Regards,

B

----------


## Badmonkey17

I'll be there for sure. I'm going to pick up my new freedom breeders there. Can't wait!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ernie Mccracken

I will be there.  I'm looking for a starter colony of pygmy mice and/or ASF's.  Anyone keep those and willing to part with some?

----------


## Anatopism

> I will be there.  I'm looking for a starter colony of pygmy mice and/or ASF's.  Anyone keep those and willing to part with some?


There might very well be a couple vendors with ASFs, not sure about Pygmy mice. I need some to add to my tiny colony.

We will be up in Renton at 4:30 am x.x dropping friends off at the airport and don't want to drive back to Olympia. Anyone else an early riser and want to meet us for coffee/breakfast  before the show?

----------


## Simple Man

Might be able to do that! My little brother is going to go with me so I need to check his schedule. What time are you thinking?

Regards,

B

----------


## Anatopism

> Might be able to do that! My little brother is going to go with me so I need to check his schedule. What time are you thinking?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Any time before the show starts! Ill send you my #, Send a text/call with your plans. Posted on hero society forums too, not sure if anybody else will want to meet up.

----------


## Ernie Mccracken

Holy crap that was insane.  I made it out with only some feeders  :Sad: .  Wife and I really wanted the pair of monkey tail skinks, but not $2200 want ha.

I need to figure out a better game plan next time.  Entire parking lot was full, line was 250+ people to get in, and multiple people deep at every table.  I would guess vendors killed it today.

Anyone grab anything cool?

----------


## Simple Man

Lots of people but I wasn't super impressed with the BP selection at least. I saw two Hognose in the whole building and one wasn't for sale. The other was a possible double het male. Met a few BPers though and got to put some faces with some names so that made it all worth it  :Smile: 

Regards,

B

----------


## cmack91

I made out pretty good, I got 20 medum rats, for 20 bucks  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anatopism

We slept in my car for 4 hours at the Shari's parkinglot across the street because of dropping friends off at seatac early. Only a few people in front of us in line. 

Bought a T and some cockroaches to start up a couple colonies. Also traded ASFs to diversify, but wasn't incredibly impressed. Hoping the upcoming ECRE is more exciting. Would lime to rent a Booth this year but jot sure if we will have enough babies well started by then.

----------


## Wapadi

I agree with SimpleMan...loads of people, not alot of balls, very hard to get around, and no way at all to get any pictures.  My husband did convince me to pick up a 2011 Het Red Axanthic Lesser.  Pictures in a couple of days.  I had way more fun meeting a couple of my BP.net peeps!!  So now that I didn't spend much money at the show I will be placing my animal plastics rack order monday!

----------


## Ernie Mccracken

Did anyone see freedom breeder?  They were listed as a vendor, but I didn't see them.  Was really hoping to see a CB70 rack in person.

----------


## Simple Man

> I agree with SimpleMan...loads of people, not alot of balls, very hard to get around, and no way at all to get any pictures.  My husband did convince me to pick up a 2011 Het Red Axanthic Lesser.  Pictures in a couple of days.  I had way more fun meeting a couple of my BP.net peeps!!  So now that I didn't spend much money at the show I will be placing my animal plastics rack order monday!


It was nice meeting you. Congrats on the pickup.




> Did anyone see freedom breeder?  They were listed as a vendor, but I didn't see them.  Was really hoping to see a CB70 rack in person.


They are usually represented by Robin @ Reptilapacifica. I didn't see them this year.

Regards,

B

----------


## RestlessRobie

Well it was a great time and I did find a nice Black Pewter male I was looking for so it was great. The wife fell in love with this guy as soon as she saw him  :Smile:  So the plan worked great  :Smile:  Ill post picks soon

----------


## Sama

I didn't bring anybody home but my husband got to go to his first expo and he got me a bracelet. Not a lot of balls but I really enjoyed talking to SimpleMan and meeting Wapadi, your pastel girl is amazing! It was a lot of fun as usual and hopefully I can make the emerald city expo and see you guys again : ).

----------


## Simple Man

> I didn't bring anybody home but my husband got to go to his first expo and he got me a bracelet. Not a lot of balls but I really enjoyed talking to SimpleMan and meeting Wapadi, your pastel girl is amazing! It was a lot of fun as usual and hopefully I can make the emerald city expo and see you guys again : ).


It was nice seeing you again! I have my fingers crossed for your Pieds  :Wink:  If you make it down to the next Expo we'll have to talk again.

Regards,

B

----------


## RestlessRobie

Aye I wanted to talk to everyone more but 3 kids a wife and the Herp Society booth kept me busy I will be at the EXPO in June look me up then  :Smile:

----------

